# Lightbar Project



## LightbarAddict (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm making a lightbar similar to an old Federal Signal Vision halogen rotator. Instead of using halogen rotators I want to use LED's, like a new lightbar has. I want to use one LED per "pod". (https://www.wwemsequip.com/img/IVP.jpg for refrence) I have the LED I want, its a small 1500 lumen LED by CREE. About the size of a penny: (http://www.digikey.com/product-deta...0N00K40E7/CXA1512-0000-000N00K40E7-ND/3641925). I need to put the led into the pod and then use a refractor to take the single direction to 360 degree coverage. The refractor I am using I found on a night light. This is what it looks like: 








so now that you have the background, here are my questions. 

1.) Is refractor the correct name for this? 

2.) Where would you get other things like this? ( I need 7)

3.) What are other suggestions that do not include buying more LED's

Basically, we just need to keep it as cheap as possible so my maximum number of LED's will be 7 and my maximum number of refractor things will be 7. Buying 7 night lights at $5 each would be crazy. Thanks in advance.


----------

